# Paph gratrixianum Question



## h_mossy (Dec 31, 2019)

I have a paph that was sold to me as Paph. gratrixianum. I am not convinced that it is what I was told it was because It is currently in bloom, and has no spotting on it, just the purple spots at the base of the leaves like every other paph. gratrixianum I've seen. I am wondering it it could be a hybrid. It is the same size / shape as all others I've seen, but the only other photos I've found without spots were actually hybrids of P. gratrixianum. This it blooming pretty late as compared with others.

I haven't posted photos because I've not decided where I feel safe with pics that won't be absconded with. I used to use photobucket, but since their change of policy, I've taken all mine away, and I'm not sure where I want to go with them now.

Most of my paphs are just resting now, I assume waiting until spring, but as odd as it may seem, I have a P. Lyro Blackhawk, and a P. Michael Koopowitz that are showing signs of preparing to bloom. Isn't this way out of the blooming season for the P. gratrixianums?


----------



## h_mossy (Jan 8, 2020)

This has been determined to actually be a mis-labeled Paph. villosum (thx Ray and Don)


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 3, 2020)

Do you really care if people use your photos? After the initial annoyance I view it as a compliment. No data/photo is really safe.


----------



## h_mossy (Feb 4, 2020)

I've only had a few totally outstanding ones, based on the number of times they've been taken, that I've removed from the internet. The others are like you said, just annoying to discover elsewhere. The ones that really irritate me are ones used by sellers that are now making money off work that was not theirs. The prospective buyer is being deceived. If they would ask, except in rare instances I say fine, but at least give proper attribution. If I turned in a college paper without proper attribution, it would be rejected. I don't think that is asking too much for the free use of my photo. I don't expect any sort of royalties; just a mention. When I grab a copy of a photo, I ask the owner first, and specify it will only be private use.

If you are curious, pm me, and I'll see what I can dig up. I'm at work now, and dont' have any ready at hand.


----------

